# Looking for Liga Privada #9 or T52 Flying pig



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey,
Im looking for Liga privada #9 or T52 Flying pig.
Can anyone tell me where to get these? Any online or regular cigar store?
THANKS:cowboyic9: ​


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

Haven't seen 9 or 52's, but here's a box of Undercrown pigs...

Sealed Drew Estate Liga Privada UNDERCROWN Flying Pig Collectible Cigar Box | eBay

Probably not worth it, haha!


----------



## Ryan7311 (Jul 17, 2012)

Mr Dude65 said:


> Haven't seen 9 or 52's, but here's a box of Undercrown pigs...
> 
> Sealed Drew Estate Liga Privada UNDERCROWN Flying Pig Collectible Cigar Box | eBay
> 
> Probably not worth it, haha!


Lol!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Nico, it's been a very long time since anyone had availability of either, whether in a B&M, or an online store. They pop up once in a very blue moon on various WTS threads around the net, but even then they're usually singles and are usually snatched up within moments. When it comes to the Flying Pigs, there's a lot of competition! Best of luck with your search! 

Once you hit the right number of posts here, you could certainly post a WTB and list what you're willing to pay to see if someone might bring some out of their stash for ya.


----------



## newbcub (Jan 28, 2012)

My online retailers never have the pigs. but Cigarplace.biz has some # 9's in stock..BUT...SHHHH!!! it's a secret..
Cheers.


----------



## MikeW (Jun 14, 2011)

It looks like Cigar Place (Cheap Cigars | Buy Cigars Online | Cigar Accessories | Flavored Cigars) has some boxes of No. 9's and some single Corona Dobles. No Flying Pigs.


----------



## TurboOX (Sep 27, 2012)

Famous Smoke has a #9 sampler in stock with free shipping.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

newbcub said:


> My online retailers never have the pigs. but Cigarplace.biz has some # 9's in stock..BUT...SHHHH!!! it's a secret..
> Cheers.





MikeW said:


> It looks like Cigar Place (Cheap Cigars | Buy Cigars Online | Cigar Accessories | Flavored Cigars) has some boxes of No. 9's and some single Corona Dobles. No Flying Pigs.





TurboOX said:


> Famous Smoke has a #9 sampler in stock with free shipping.


He is looking for the 9 pigs fellas... 

Good luck!


----------



## MikeW (Jun 14, 2011)

Well then I wish him luck in his search (and in his visit from the grammar police :wink:- I mean 3 of us read the same thing...)


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

How many of these threads are there going to be. :banghead: we need an LP sticky. LPs are hard to find, PERIOD!! If I need them I search all the online stores. By the time you post it here and someone answers, POOF!!!!, their gone. Being proactive is always better than being reactive. Somewhere Steve is laughing "hee,hee, hee, hey Jon we gotta another one. Stop the shipments!!"


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Funny thing is that all you have to do for 9s and T52 is pick up the phone and call a handful of authorized dealers. If they dont have them, ask them to give you a buzz when they arrive. Most will be happy to. As for pigs... only thing you can get is the FFP. As the ninja said, they are long gone unless you find a private party seller (and the ninja hasnt swooped in on them).


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

It's like were chasing the white whale. Be patient, make a few calls, and you'll be rewarded!


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Here it goes. I know I'll regret this, but I'll try to get over to a shop that has shitloads of all LPS. If you PM me with what you want I will pick them up for you. Let's not go nuts fellas. I'll do my best. Just PM me and I'll let you know the cost once I get them. Like I said I know I'm going to regret this:lol:.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

capttrips said:


> Here it goes. I know I'll regret this, but I'll try to get over to a shop that has shitloads of all LPS. If you PM me with what you want I will pick them up for you. Let's not go nuts fellas. I'll do my best. Just PM me and I'll let you know the cost once I get them. Like I said I know I'm going to regret this:lol:.


10,000 boxes of no 9 pigs! :biglaugh: :hug:

Oh, and so I actually contribute somewhat to this thread:

Deadwood Tobacco Co. (Merry Christmas). Dont go all apeshitty as they are a small mom-pop shop. Give 'em a call... they are great people.


----------



## zepp69 (Aug 23, 2012)

I think sometimes out in cyberspace there are individuals who will sell samplers so you can get a little taste of LP goodness. I am turning in to a LP ho! (pardon my french.)


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Very funny Matt. I'm sure Mom & pop are going to love you once they get a thousand phone calls.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

capttrips said:


> Very funny Matt. I'm sure Mom & pop are going to love you once they get a thousand phone calls.


LOL. They will when they sell out of LP in a couple of days and go on a cruise with all of there loot! :lol:

Hey, maybe I should ask the for commission!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

And when deadwood runs out try:

Cigars - Drew Estate - Liga Privada #9 & T52 - PodMan Cigars

or try:

Liga Privada Cigars - Discount Cigars by Elite Cigars

or try:

Liga Privada - CUBAN CRAFTERS

How do people not find LP? :noidea:

I understand not finding LP 9 pig and/or T52 pig but standard LP is a google search away.

Sorry for derailing this thread.... back to topic.


----------



## John75 (Sep 28, 2012)

Oddly enough capttrips just posted that they were available at Cigars at Your Price and Niceashcigars .com

I ordered a few of the No. 9 at niceashcigars this morning, heck they already shipped them!

I just checked and boxes, singles and 5er samples of most of the No. 9's and some of the T52's are still available at niceashcigars. Now go get you some!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Last I checked (early this morning) Smokeinn. had robustos n dobles in both 9 and t52. Not sure on the competitveness of their prices. Good Luck


----------



## djjuel (Sep 22, 2012)

Smoke Inn just posted FFPs earlier this evening


----------



## preston (Oct 5, 2009)

I know where I can get some of those pigs.... /me looks at the humidor. But like others said you're a little late to the party as they were pretty limited when they were released and I haven't seen em available anywhere. Personally I like a 9 toro better but the pigs are fun and a nice special occasion stuck. 

Would love to find more ratzillas personally


----------



## ehk (Aug 21, 2012)

preston said:


> I know where I can get some of those pigs.... /me looks at the humidor. But like others said you're a little late to the party as they were pretty limited when they were released and I haven't seen em available anywhere. Personally I like a 9 toro better but the pigs are fun and a nice special occasion stuck.
> 
> Would love to find more ratzillas personally


the humidor would be your best bet. i've seen people offer $30 for a t52 and/or #9 pigs. good luck


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm out of Ratzillas. I need more Ratzillas!!! Please, Saka, RELEASE MORE RATZILLAS!!!


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I'm out of Ratzillas. I need more Ratzillas!!! Please, Saka, RELEASE MORE RATZILLAS!!!


I agree. I've only had one, but God was it tasty!!


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Mr Dude65 said:


> Haven't seen 9 or 52's, but here's a box of Undercrown pigs...
> 
> Sealed Drew Estate Liga Privada UNDERCROWN Flying Pig Collectible Cigar Box | eBay
> 
> Probably not worth it, haha!


LOL! Thanks


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Nico, it's been a very long time since anyone had availability of either, whether in a B&M, or an online store. They pop up once in a very blue moon on various WTS threads around the net, but even then they're usually singles and are usually snatched up within moments. When it comes to the Flying Pigs, there's a lot of competition! Best of luck with your search!
> 
> Once you hit the right number of posts here, you could certainly post a WTB and list what you're willing to pay to see if someone might bring some out of their stash for ya.


Thanks Ninja, I know they're difficult to get, I want a couple for my collection. I like liga, but they dont stand a chance against my La Aurora Preferidos....:smoke2:
I just have 46 more post until I get to the WTB section...:banghead:


----------



## nfbuckeye (Jul 15, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> 10,000 boxes of no 9 pigs! :biglaugh: :hug:
> 
> Oh, and so I actually contribute somewhat to this thread:
> 
> Deadwood Tobacco Co. (Merry Christmas). Dont go all apeshitty as they are a small mom-pop shop. Give 'em a call... they are great people.


Deadwood is a great little shop. Snagged a box of Dirty Rats from them a few weeks back.


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

Mr Dude65 said:


> Haven't seen 9 or 52's, but here's a box of Undercrown pigs...
> 
> --Link removed by Noob--
> 
> Probably not worth it, haha!


What in the Nickelodeon is _that_ guy smoking?

Ha! See what I did there? I'ts because people smoke cigars and this guy is selling cigars, but he must have smoked something else to become stupid...ah, nevermnd. Seriously though, that is a ridiculous price.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> Funny thing is that all you have to do for 9s and T52 is pick up the phone and call a handful of authorized dealers. If they dont have them, ask them to give you a buzz when they arrive. Most will be happy to. As for pigs... only thing you can get is the FFP. As the ninja said, they are long gone unless you find a private party seller (and the ninja hasnt swooped in on them).


This! Use some good ol' fashioned communication with some retailers - pick up a phone and TALK to them! - and you'll have some better luck finding T52s and LP9s. While they're not readily available, they do release fairly regularly, so check back often. As for the Flying Pig versions of them... good luck.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

You guys are too funny! LP's are easy to find... I know of 4 stores that never run out!


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

KcJason1 said:


> You guys are too funny! LP's are easy to find... I know of 4 stores that never run out!


Flying pigs Jason! Not just any LPs.:help:


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Archun said:


> Flying pigs Jason! Not just any LPs.:help:


All I can say is, if _I_ knew, I'd have bought them all.


----------



## LuvMaduros (Aug 24, 2012)

My local B&M had about 3 boxes of the Pigs on Monday, picked up a couple of Feral Pigs myself. Haven't had one yet but can't wait to try one. All the pigs were limit 2 per customer.


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

The guy in Norridge here has no pigs but he has boxes and boxes or #9's and 52's. Plus he took my advice and fixed his equipment so no more plume all over the gars

place is called Cigars Plus on Lawrence


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

LuvMaduros said:


> My local B&M had about 3 boxes of the Pigs on Monday, picked up a couple of Feral Pigs myself. Haven't had one yet but can't wait to try one. All the pigs were limit 2 per customer.


He had FLYING PIGS? Not the Feral Flying Pigs, those are relatively easy to find...


----------



## preston (Oct 5, 2009)

dear god this thread has derailed into a ridiculous wreck. let me add to the disaster

ligas = easy to find if you try. 
original release flying pigs no. 9 and t-52 variation are next to impossible as they were each a one off and have all been sold out unless some shop hid a few boxes the last few years, or a fellow botl has some to trade/sell you. 
the flying feral pig is a beast unto its ownself and can be found but a bit more difficult then the regular liga lines, and shouldn't be confused with the flying pigs.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

This has become the "Who's On First?" of threads.


----------



## preston (Oct 5, 2009)

yeah, "i don't knnow is on third." haha


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

jswaykos said:


> This has become the "Who's On First?" of threads.


Not my original idea, plain an simple as the title "Liga Privada #9 or T52 Flying pig" (should have added "NOT JUST REGULAR LPS, NOT FERAL FLYING PIGS"):banghead:


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Archun said:


> Not my original idea, plain an simple as the title "Liga Privada #9 or T52 Flying pig" (should have added "NOT JUST REGULAR LPS, NOT FERAL FLYING PIGS"):banghead:


Haha, not your fault. I have a feeling that some of the people commenting don't even know that a Flying Pig vitola of the LP9s/T52s exist.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Flying Pig with Flapping Wings : Battery Powered Piggy - They sell Flying Pigs. Not an LP product but hey, its a flying pig. (I figure I'd derail this a little more).

Archun, have you ever had the 9 pig or t52 pig?


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> Flying Pig with Flapping Wings : Battery Powered Piggy - They sell Flying Pigs. Not an LP product but hey, its a flying pig. (I figure I'd derail this a little more).
> 
> Archun, have you ever had the 9 pig or t52 pig?


LOL!!
Haven't had those yet (Only FFPs and love them), that is why I wanted to get my hands on a couple!!:cowboy:
I'm thinking about getting the ones you just posted, they are actuall ycheaper and easier to find...:noidea:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

lol.

Also, when you find them, you'll have to hope that they'll ship to Argentina.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Nico, patience is your friend, i thought the old pigs were out of reach untill a buddy i met at a local shop brought me two t-52s. I will also say that if you get your post count up to 100 you'll see the WTS forum. There is a beleive a sampler that includes a t52 pig right now. There was a no 9 pig a few days ago but it was snatched up in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> lol.
> 
> Also, when you find them, you'll have to hope that they'll ship to Argentina.


No, im not that complicated. I have my aunt living in Florida. She'll ship'em down to ARGENTINA:wink:


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

hawesg said:


> Nico, patience is your friend, i thought the old pigs were out of reach untill a buddy i met at a local shop brought me two t-52s. I will also say that if you get your post count up to 100 you'll see the WTS forum. There is a beleive a sampler that includes a t52 pig right now. There was a no 9 pig a few days ago but it was snatched up in about 5 minutes.


Thanks Garrett. I'll keep posting and posting and posting...:lol:


----------



## LuvMaduros (Aug 24, 2012)

jswaykos said:


> He had FLYING PIGS? Not the Feral Flying Pigs, those are relatively easy to find...


I will have to go check but if they are that rare then they were probably all Feral Pigs. I just went in and they had rearranged the whole walk in humi. The FFP's were on one wall and the T52 and #9's were across the room on a table with 2 boxes of flying pigs on top. Maybe the had some in there that had been overlooked..hmmm now I'll have to go in the morning and find out if I missed out on anything.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

LuvMaduros said:


> I will have to go check but if they are that rare then they were probably all Feral Pigs. I just went in and they had rearranged the whole walk in humi. The FFP's were on one wall and the T52 and #9's were across the room on a table with 2 boxes of flying pigs on top. Maybe the had some in there that had been overlooked..hmmm now I'll have to go in the morning and find out if I missed out on anything.


You got my hopes up, I called the tinderbox there he found the FFPs then said "hmmmm.... They seemed to have moved the others let me see...." After some searching he had just the regular suspects.


----------



## LuvMaduros (Aug 24, 2012)

hawesg said:


> You got my hopes up, I called the tinderbox there he found the FFPs then said "hmmmm.... They seemed to have moved the others let me see...." After some searching he had just the regular suspects.


Yep, I went in and looked. There was only one box of pigs left and it was a full box of FFP's on the wall. The other two boxes that had been with the #9's and T52's were gone.


----------



## ehk (Aug 21, 2012)

saw a place online selling 4 t52 pigs for 69.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

capttrips said:


> I agree. I've only had one, but God was it tasty!!


i just stared tearing into my ratzilla stash, have about 3 or 4 left

i would love another release


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Where did you see it?


ehk said:


> saw a place online selling 4 t52 pigs for 69.


----------



## ehk (Aug 21, 2012)

Archun said:


> Where did you see it?


i just checked and they are now gone.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Must be:spy: place where the:flypig:


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Impossible to find them right?:help:
I can tell by the silence...:bawling::bawling:



ehk said:


> i just checked and they are now gone.


----------



## ehk (Aug 21, 2012)

Archun said:


> Impossible to find them right?:help:
> I can tell by the silence...:bawling::bawling:


well the only place i've seen is a cigar marketplace. these cigars were a limited release.


----------



## Null (Dec 4, 2011)

Review: Liga Privada No. 9 Flying Pig (Prerelease) | halfwheel

Number of Cigars Released: 2,000 Boxes of 12 (24,000 total cigars)
Release Date: November 2009


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Still looking, I wont give up!!:typing:


Null said:


> Review: Liga Privada No. 9 Flying Pig (Prerelease) | halfwheel
> 
> Number of Cigars Released: 2,000 Boxes of 12 (24,000 total cigars)
> Release Date: November 2009


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

Say, just wanted to pop in here to say good luck with the hunt, and thanks for voting for me!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Null said:


> Review: Liga Privada No. 9 Flying Pig (Prerelease) | halfwheel
> 
> Number of Cigars Released: 2,000 Boxes of 12 (24,000 total cigars)
> Release Date: November 2009


I would read that... But that would make me want to go home and light one. And I'm not ready to do that


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> I would read that... But that would make me want to go home and light one. And I'm not ready to do that


You still have yours from the Troop Raffle?


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

David_ESM said:


> I would read that... But that would make me want to go home and light one. And I'm not ready to do that


Honestly, I don't think anyone ever is... Its more of a "Just shut up and do it" scenario.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> You still have yours from the Troop Raffle?


I have 2.

Edit: And 2 matching 52 pigs. If I smoke a 9 I have to smoke a 52. The horror!  But I do only have 1 dirty rat... So I probably should even that out for my OCD anyways.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> I have 2.
> 
> Edit: And 2 matching 52 pigs. If I smoke a 9 I have to smoke a 52. The horror!  But I do only have 1 dirty rat... So I probably should even that out for my OCD anyways.


:drama: First Worls problems

Hell, I might smoke one for ya! lol


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

I just heard about these again on chat a few minutes ago. What's their flavor profile? They sound like good cigars to try if I can manage to get a few singles.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Draepheus said:


> I just heard about these again on chat a few minutes ago. What's their flavor profile? They sound like good cigars to try if I can manage to get a few singles.


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/307905-liga-privada-no-9-flying-pig.html


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

My pleasure!


Mr Dude65 said:


> Say, just wanted to pop in here to say good luck with the hunt, and thanks for voting for me!


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Very good review, as usual!:bowdown:


socalocmatt said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/307905-liga-privada-no-9-flying-pig.html


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Anyone know where to find the UF4, 'A', L40s, or a UF 13?


----------

